# Buying Nomos from German Chrono24 sellers



## mdgrwl

Any experience?


----------



## Bugra

I just bought a Nomos Club from Chrono24.

My overall experience was excellent.

Yes prices are cheaper and they would also deduct VAT too.

Some of them charge insane shipping fees. Some are normal. Mine was normal.

I got quoted double for same shipping method from another seller for instance.

My insight would be, check all of the trusted sellers and contact them for price quotation to your location.

Even if the model is not listed from that seller they can get it and ship.

Most of them are getting the watches from Nomos after receiving the payment. As long as watch is in stock at Nomos.


----------



## EHV

I agree with Bugra. Look for trusted sellers.

I see one one there that I have had a great experience with in the past with a different brand, (Ralf Haffner) and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase from them again.
No doubt that there are more like this and if you research their reputation, you should be fine.


----------



## StufflerMike

I assume you are talking about watch-lounge.com ? Which is linked to watch-lounge.de. Mr. Schuster is a recommended grey market dealer as far as I can tell from german watch fora. No personal experience. The watch in question is differently priced on watch-lounge.de and watch- lounge.com. Maybe a typo ? I'd sent an email to clarify.


----------



## CM HUNTER

A really low price (before negotiations) is a tip that you're not going to get what you're going to get from an actual AD. The main difference is the level of the warranty. There have been claims of replica watches being passed off as real with some grey dealers as well. Bottom line, do thorough research on the vendor of interest. Of course for true peace of mind, save up just a tad bit longer and buy from an AD at a more realistic discount.


----------



## Bugra

By the way my guarantee booklet were signed by "Eckstein" Jewellery.

I checked on Nomos Site and it's an AD in Saarbrucken, Germany.

But the Chrono24 shop name was something else.


----------



## Armchair

Bugra said:


> By the way my guarantee booklet were signed by "Eckstein" Jewellery.
> 
> I checked on Nomos Site and it's an AD in Saarbrucken, Germany.
> 
> But the Chrono24 shop name was something else.


watchshop-24.de? That's who I got my Tangente from. My guess is that the guy running watchshop-24.de (via Chrono24 only - they don't have a website) also runs Eckstein as his home address is a few miles outside Saarbrucken. Presumably he sells the watches at MSRP in his shop in Saarbrucken and at a nice discount from his home address.

Anyway, I had no problems dealing with them but you have to add on shipping + PayPal fees to the price quoted on Chrono24.


----------



## mdgrwl

stuffler said:


> I assume you are talking about watch-lounge.com ? Which is linked to watch-lounge.de. Mr. Schuster is a recommended grey market dealer as far as I can tell from german watch fora. No personal experience. The watch in question is differently priced on watch-lounge.de and watch- lounge.com. Maybe a typo ? I'd sent an email to clarify.


Yes, Frank Schuster


----------



## colgex

CM HUNTER said:


> There have been claims of replica watches being passed off as real with some grey dealers as well.


Has someone been able to replicate a Nomos to that level of detail? I'm a little surprised.


----------



## hoxuantu

colgex said:


> Has someone been able to replicate a Nomos to that level of detail? I'm a little surprised.


I also don't think these watches are replica, but are sold without warrranty from Nomos. The 2-year warranty is from the seller.


----------



## Bugra

Armchair said:


> watchshop-24.de? That's who I got my Tangente from. My guess is that the guy running watchshop-24.de (via Chrono24 only - they don't have a website) also runs Eckstein as his home address is a few miles outside Saarbrucken. Presumably he sells the watches at MSRP in his shop in Saarbrucken and at a nice discount from his home address.
> 
> Anyway, I had no problems dealing with them but you have to add on shipping + PayPal fees to the price quoted on Chrono24.


Yes, it was them.

Their shipping was a lot lower than some other I contacted. Some even quoted 300 Euros for shipping, it was insane.

But I could have searched more. Maybe I could find lower shipping rate.

My overall experience was great tho, they shipped promptly and watch was not a display item.


----------



## shelfcompact

I'm glad there have been good experiences here.
The price differences are quite large. Bigger than I usually see from gray market dealers.

Nomos' EU and NA prices are about even, not even the usual VAT discount.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Bugra said:


> By the way my guarantee booklet were signed by "Eckstein" Jewellery.
> 
> I checked on Nomos Site and it's an AD in Saarbrucken, Germany.
> 
> But the Chrono24 shop name was something else.


That's outstanding--you got a great deal and an AD stamped warranty booklet. Best of both worlds. It's not for everyone, but if you can handle the sometimes sketchy communication, the uncertainty about buying sight unseen, and the slight risk involved with funds transfer, then it's possible to save a good bit of money.


----------



## colgex

Looks like people here are hitting it hard. I message someone about a watch and the person told me that they are receiving some many on Nomos that I should check back on the model for the end of Feb.


----------



## Bugra

flyingpicasso said:


> That's outstanding--you got a great deal and an AD stamped warranty booklet. Best of both worlds. It's not for everyone, but if you can handle the sometimes sketchy communication, the uncertainty about buying sight unseen, and the slight risk involved with funds transfer, then it's possible to save a good bit of money.


It was a good deal.

I also paid via Paypal so eliminates the risks a bit.


----------



## mdgrwl

stuffler said:


> I assume you are talking about watch-lounge.com ? Which is linked to watch-lounge.de. Mr. Schuster is a recommended grey market dealer as far as I can tell from german watch fora. No personal experience. The watch in question is differently priced on watch-lounge.de and watch- lounge.com. Maybe a typo ? I'd sent an email to clarify.


Well I placed the order via Paypal with Frank. 
 
 So far, good vibes, good communication.
 
 I'll report back if everything is 100% solid.


----------



## shelfcompact

mdgrwl said:


> Well I placed the order via Paypal with Frank.
> 
> So far, good vibes, good communication.Got a heck of a deal on the watch itself, along with an extra brown Nomos strap.
> 
> I'll report back if everything is 100% solid.


Congrats, hope it goes smoothly.
Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Heffdog116

I am looking at a watch from Frank too. Let me know how your experience goes.


----------



## Heffdog116

I emailed watch lounge 24. Not only did they provide a ton of information, they were prompt and seemed very friendly. I will be giving them my sale shortly


----------



## TahWahLord

Hi, may I ask what model did you buy?



mdgrwl said:


> Well I placed the order via Paypal with Frank.
> 
> So far, good vibes, good communication.Got a heck of a deal on the watch itself, along with an extra brown Nomos strap.
> 
> I'll report back if everything is 100% solid.


----------



## mdgrwl

just a quick note - had a great experience with Frank. ...the transaction was painless.


----------



## shelfcompact

mdgrwl said:


> just a quick note - had a great experience with Frank. Amazing deal and the transaction was painless.


That's great. Is there a good contact for him you can PM, or should I just use the Chrono24 contact form?


----------



## mdgrwl

Id just go Chrono24.


----------



## TahWahLord

mdgrwl said:


> Id just go Chrono24. His prices listed (for me) were all including shipping, and shipping was UPS 2 Day Air. He also accepted Paypal and didn't ask for any additional 3%.
> 
> I was all almost too good to be true. But when the watch arrived, I realized it was just a great deal.
> 
> AD stamped book too!!


Hi, is Watch Lounge the same dealer as Chrono Lounge?

Thanks! Simon


----------



## StufflerMike

TahWahLord said:


> Hi, is Watch Lounge the same dealer as Chrono Lounge?
> 
> Thanks! Simon


The answer to your question is yes but why not checking the seller's data available on chrono24.com:

Chrono-Lounge GmbH 
Kirchplatz 7
89264 Weißenhorn
Deutschland 
Tel.: +49 (0) 7309 / 4499 240
Mobil: +49 (0) 162 2125092
http://www.chrono-lounge.com 
Handelsregister: Amtsgericht Memmingen, HRB 15590 
USt-IdNr.: DE291135954 
Vertretungsberechtigt: *Frank Schuster*, Johann Berkov

Trusted Seller


----------



## CM HUNTER

Wasn't implying that Nomos watches specifically have been replicated. Was just stating that that can be one of the pitfalls of buying gray in general. If people are finding great deals on a Nomos through Chrono, that's awesome. Not something I'm going to go for however.


----------



## TahWahLord

stuffler said:


> The answer to your question is yes but why not checking the seller's data available on chrono24.com:
> 
> Chrono-Lounge GmbH
> Kirchplatz 7
> 89264 Weißenhorn
> Deutschland
> Tel.: +49 (0) 7309 / 4499 240
> Mobil: +49 (0) 162 2125092
> http://www.chrono-lounge.com
> Handelsregister: Amtsgericht Memmingen, HRB 15590
> USt-IdNr.: DE291135954
> Vertretungsberechtigt: *Frank Schuster*, Johann Berkov
> 
> Trusted Seller


Thanks for the feedback. The listed prices are just wow!


----------



## Layne32

Positive experience buying from seller watchshop-24 off Chrono24! They provided detailed information, communicated well and shipped quickly. Received Nomos watch with small size strap as requested complete with stamped and dated warranty book.


----------



## Nilsirl

I am currently awaiting delivery of a Nomos I purchased through watchshop 24 as well. So far the experience has been good, excellent communication and quick shipment. I am tracking the shipment via FedEx, it should be in today or tomorrow. I will post an update once I receive the watch.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Have any of you been hit with US customs ordering from Germany? If so, what kind of hit are we talking about?


----------



## StufflerMike

Fred G. Unn said:


> Have any of you been hit with US customs ordering from Germany? If so, what kind of hit are we talking about?


Done a search on WUS to get your question answered ? Almost 100 threads on that recurring issue, on almost every forum.

Here's just one with links to other threads for your convenience

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/buying-germany-us-customs-duties-681707-post4968302.html#


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Thanks Mike, I guess I should have searched. I've ordered a lot of clothing and shoes from the UK and the EU before so I'm pretty familiar with the various services and likelihood of getting hit with customs. (Royal Mail from UK is by far the least likely, in my experience.) How about the sellers in this thread in particular then? I searched but didn't see anything about how Frank ships or whether his shipments fly under the customs radar. Did any of you that bought from Frank get charged customs? His pricing is pretty great regardless of the fee. Still a ways off, but I think I'm telling my wife she's getting me a Nomos for Father's Day.


----------



## StufflerMike

This forum was not made to discuss how to avoid custom charges but watches. We will not give advice to do so since it is violating US regulations. Pay the fee and enjoy your watch.

Edit: deleted two post. If tax evasion discussion goes on I will close this thread. Be warned.


----------



## gwold

mdgrwl said:


> just a quick note - had a great experience with Frank. ...the transaction was painless.


I just received my UPS tracking number from Frank. So far, I'd have to agree. Perhaps you're even underplaying his customer service--he's been fantastic!


----------



## Nilsirl

Update on my experience buying from watchshop-24...

I received my watch a few days ago. Shipping was expensive but very quick. The watch was authentic and brand new with warranty stamped by a German AD. I purchased a Nomos Orion from them as well as an additional Nomos strap. While shipping was expensive the total cost was significantly less than the offers I had from AD's in the US. I would not hesitate to buy from them again should I be looking for another Nomos.


----------



## gwold

gwold said:


> I just received my UPS tracking number from Frank. So far, I'd have to agree. Perhaps you're even underplaying his customer service--he's been fantastic!


After a slight Customs delay in Newark, NJ, extended by our surprise March snow storm, my new toy has arrived. I'll repeat it here: Doing business with Frank was a pleasure!


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Beautiful Orion, congrats!


----------



## mjrchabot

I love the packaging Nomos uses. I've never taken my time admiring the whole package as much as I did with my Nomos. I love the book it comes with talking about the company's history and current line up. 
A lot of ownership pride before even opening the watch box... when you do, voila.


----------



## colgex

How long until the chrono 24 guys get their hands on a black metro 38 datum for example? Any possible estimate?


----------



## smalleq

colgex said:


> How long until the chrono 24 guys get their hands on a black metro 38 datum for example? Any possible estimate?


July is estimated for the first shipements, but even then I wouldn't count on being able to grab one chrono24. it's been around a year since the original Metro was released and its still not widely avaialble. The first just showed up on Chrono24 in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## colgex

smalleq said:


> July is estimated for the first shipements, but even then I wouldn't count on being able to grab one chrono24. it's been around a year since the original Metro was released and its still not widely avaialble. The first just showed up on Chrono24 in the last couple of weeks.


Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Heffdog116

Another vote for watch shop-24. There communications have been great and very informational. They have responded to every email within 24 hours. Fair prices too. Waiting on an invoice from them now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TahWahLord

Heffdog116 said:


> Another vote for watch shop-24. There communications have been great and very informational. They have responded to every email within 24 hours. Fair prices too. Waiting on an invoice from them now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
I am exploring the payment methods. 
May I ask if you gonna use Chrono24's Trusted Checkout or will you use PayPal directly? 
Thanks!
Simon


----------



## Heffdog116

I will be using PayPal. I am saving enough as is using chrono that I don't mind paying the PayPal fee for an additional assurance. That being said, my vendor does not use the chrono check out and not sure what protections, if any, chrono provides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116

Payment sent to Watchshop-24 for Nomos Orion. Cannot wait! Will keep everyone apprised and take pictures when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116

Placed order on Wednesday. Just got notification that my watch is being picked up by Fedex today for a Monday delivery in Florida. $1500 all in for the Nomos orion. Will report when it comes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Looking forward to it.


----------



## colgex

Heffdog116 said:


> Placed order on Wednesday. Just got notification that my watch is being picked up by Fedex today for a Monday delivery in Florida. $1500 all in for the Nomos orion. Will report when it comes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Just curious, is it the sapphire back model? I guess I can wait until you post pictures


----------



## Heffdog116

Heck yes sapphire back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

That's a killer price. Be interested to see if you get a signed warranty book from an AD. That would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## TahWahLord

Wow! $1500 including shipping. Very good deal indeed.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116

flyingpicasso said:


> That's a killer price. Be interested to see if you get a signed warranty book from an AD. That would be the icing on the cake.


It will. Others have stated in this thread that this vendor provides signed warranty books from AD, which is why I chose them. Their initial communication to me also represented it would be coming with a stamped/signed booklet

Also, I am not sure if I will be hit with any custom fees from fedex, dk how that works. Regardless, I am happy with price and experience so far. Communication was most important factor. I emailed 2-3 vendors, all quote similar prices, but I chose the one who provided responses I was most pleased with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116

Today is the day! FedEx emailed me that my package was delivered. Heading home on lunch break to grab it and hopefully take a few pics for you guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Congrats! I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Heffdog116

Here are some quick pics with my phone and poor lighting. My experience with watchshop-24 was great. Impeccable communication. I paid last week and it was shipped 2 days later. Less than a week later in all and the watch was waiting for me at my door step. Watch is in perfect condition, running smoothly thus far, and stamped/signed AD book.

My one question is on the strap. There seems to be some staining of some sort on the back side of the strap. Is this normal? The strap looks completely new/unworn so I do not plan on doing anything about it regardless but was curious if they all look like this. The strap thing does not bother me one bit as you cant feel anything and cant see it, but still curious.


----------



## Heffdog116

A Google search showed me that this is somewhat normal. I do have an email in to Nomos and the vendor but not sweating it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex

Heffdog116 said:


> My one question is on the strap. There seems to be some staining of some sort on the back side of the strap. Is this normal? The strap looks completely new/unworn so I do not plan on doing anything about it regardless but was curious if they all look like this. The strap thing does not bother me one bit as you cant feel anything and cant see it, but still curious.


I believe those Horween straps are like that.

Congrats btw, these chrono 24 sellers are our new gray market for Nomos!


----------



## bomgd3

Hey Heffdog,
I'm about to buy an Orion Anthrazit from Watch-Shop24.de. Did you deal with Dominik? Also, did you pay via PayPal or bank transfer? I was about to pay with bank transfer, but at the final step I saw that my bank (BofA) was offering a poor exchange rate of 1.12 USD to 1 EUR, in addition to charging me $35 and charging the seller $16.


----------



## Heffdog116

I did deal with Dominik via email. I paid through PayPal and used a credit card so I had to pay an extra $45 or so in fees on top of that. I was very pleased to pay the final price. They sent me an invoice via PayPal, I paid, and it was as easy as that. 5 days later the watch showed up from Germany  it was definitely a pleasant experience. Like I said in a previous post, a few vendors offered similar prices but watchshop provided the most detailed responses and quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ming-Tzu

Just emailed Dominik about getting the Tangente. Quick response with great details about the watch, pricing, shipping, etc. Gonna go through with it and use PayPal. Looks to be about $1300 for the watch with the Sapphire case back, which is about $800 less than anywhere else new. Crazy.


----------



## Heffdog116

Btw in case anybody is curious, I received a response from Nomos saying the backsides of the straps vary due to the tanning process and my strap above is completely normal. They stated it will evolve until an even natural patina with wear/age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Congratulations and welcome to the Orion club! ;-)I have several straps from Nomos and they look all a bit different from the inside, yours look OK too.


----------



## TahWahLord

Wow! I am really suprised about the prices. I am very interested in their Nomos Weltzeit. It's much more expensive elsewhere.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ming-Tzu

I just paid about $1400 for the Tangente with Sapphire case back. A little bit more than I was expecting but still $700-$800 less than anywhere else new that I've seen so can't complain!


----------



## TahWahLord

Ming-Tzu said:


> I just paid about $1400 for the Tangente with Sapphire case back. A little bit more than I was expecting but still $700-$800 less than anywhere else new that I've seen so can't complain!


Congrats!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Looks great Heffdog.
Glad to see another positive experience.


----------



## bomgd3

I just purchased a Nomos Orion Anthrazit with sapphire caseback from Dominik (Watch Shop 24, which is also known as MyChrono for some reason). Looking forward to getting my watch!


----------



## wiscobuckeye

As a newbie to the watch world, but a big fan of the Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum, I joined watchuseek to ask specifically about buying from chrono24 sellers. Can't tell you how happy I was to find this thread already running and all the great info in it. Thanks to everyone! 

Anyway, here is my question: On the Nomos Store website, they are selling the Ahoi Datum for $4660. However, they sell it to anyone in Europe for 3280 Euro, which is roughly $3560 usd. I'm trying to figure out why they charge a full $1,100 more from buyers in the usa than they do buyers in other parts of the world. It certainly can not be that much for shipping and customs. So I guess I'm just looking for some insight into how the watch industry works. Is this normal for all european watch brands? Would a rolex cost 30% less if purchased in Europe? If so, why does anyone buy from US dealers? With communication around the world as easy as it is today, why wouldn't everyone just call up, or email, a European watch dealer and buy from them? Just to clarify, I'm not looking for advice on how to do anything illegal or avoid customs, etc...I'm just curious why Nomos is happy to get the equivalent of $3560 from a European for this watch, but not from me. 

Thanks for any insight! I hope to buy the ahoi atlantik datum in the next few months and will post pics!


----------



## bomgd3

wiscobuckeye said:


> As a newbie to the watch world, but a big fan of the Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum, I joined watchuseek to ask specifically about buying from chrono24 sellers. Can't tell you how happy I was to find this thread already running and all the great info in it. Thanks to everyone!
> 
> Anyway, here is my question: On the Nomos Store website, they are selling the Ahoi Datum for $4660. However, they sell it to anyone in Europe for 3280 Euro, which is roughly $3560 usd. I'm trying to figure out why they charge a full $1,100 more from buyers in the usa than they do buyers in other parts of the world. It certainly can not be that much for shipping and customs. So I guess I'm just looking for some insight into how the watch industry works. Is this normal for all european watch brands? Would a rolex cost 30% less if purchased in Europe? If so, why does anyone buy from US dealers? With communication around the world as easy as it is today, why wouldn't everyone just call up, or email, a European watch dealer and buy from them? Just to clarify, I'm not looking for advice on how to do anything illegal or avoid customs, etc...I'm just curious why Nomos is happy to get the equivalent of $3560 from a European for this watch, but not from me.
> 
> Thanks for any insight! I hope to buy the ahoi atlantik datum in the next few months and will post pics!


Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think this kind of weirdness happens all the time when currencies fluctuate and companies conveniently fail to update their pricing. I remember a few years ago when the Canadian dollar became equal to the USD, and Canadian car dealers were very happy to continue charging the same prices even though their cars effectively became 20+% more expensive than the US equivalents. There were Canadians crossing the border to buy their cars in the USA and importing them. I think this is the same issue, where the USD has become much stronger relative to the Euro, but American dealers are charging the same price as when the USD was significantly weaker than the Euro.


----------



## shelfcompact

In this case Nomos is simply charging more to US customers. There is no VAT discount at all as many other brands offer. 
Probably because it doesn't hurt their business and they're in demand. They can get away with it. That's why Chrono prices are so tempting as the discount is pretty steep in some cases.


----------



## bomgd3

Has anyone heard anything from Dominik in the last couple of days? I haven't heard a shipping update since last Thursday.


----------



## Heffdog116

I too am waiting on a response from Dominik. He sent me tracking number on Thursday but it is not showing on the DHL site. I sent one email on Friday and one today with no answer. I am assuming it has to do with the holidays/weekend. They have given me no reason to doubt them so I will cut them some slack....until later this week.


----------



## shelfcompact

Yeah, most had Friday and Monday off over there.


----------



## Heffdog116

Just received a response from them. Patience, young padawan


----------



## bomgd3

Yep, me too. Lucky them and their long holidays!

[edit] My watch just shipped today. They shipped overnight! I had asked them if there was a cheaper shipping option and they said "no" although I did get a 20 euro discount on the original 150 euro shipping quote. Very odd that they don't offer some slower form of shipping. I've had the same issue when dealing with Stowa - when I send it back to get serviced, they charge me some crazy amount of money for overnight shipping and don't offer a slower option.


----------



## bomgd3

Did you buy another watch from them?


----------



## Heffdog116

I ordered a strap for Nomos Orion. My watch was shipped two day FedEx or something like that. The strap was shipped DeutschePost (DHL?). I think it depends on the value of the item


----------



## benpal

Chiming in to say that I just ordered from Dominik. Easy process. He responded more quickly and more thoroughly than other sellers I found on Chrono24 (I didn't try Frank though).


----------



## bomgd3

Darn, my watch was supposed to arrive today but there has been a "clearance delay". That sounds like some kind of customs issue. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## hsmooth

benpal said:


> Chiming in to say that I just ordered from Dominik. Easy process. He responded more quickly and more thoroughly than other sellers I found on Chrono24 (I didn't try Frank though).


Any new updates on your order with Dominik? What did you end up ordering? I'm pretty close to taking the plunge and ordering an Ahoi Atlantik from him.


----------



## bomgd3

I received my Nomos yesterday and it's beautiful! However, my AD stamp is scratched out with pen. Has anyone else had this? The seller had stated international 2 year warranty in the original ad. I just wonder if having the AD stamp scratched out means that I wouldn't be eligible for the manufacturer warranty.

[Edit] I got in touch with Dominik and it turns out that the AD agent just has an incredibly messy signature. On closer inspection, I can kiiiiind of make out a "B" and the rest is just a scrawl. All is well.


----------



## TahWahLord

bomgd3 said:


> I received my Nomos yesterday and it's beautiful! However, my AD stamp is scratched out with pen. Has anyone else had this? The seller had stated international 2 year warranty in the original ad. I just wonder if having the AD stamp scratched out means that I wouldn't be eligible for the manufacturer warranty.


Is the stamp still visible? Can you post a picture of it?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Imho not a good idea to publish the AD's stamp to let the manufacturer know who of his AD is selling to gray market. Just saying.


----------



## blowfish89

Has anyone bought from "Uhrenatelier Bruchsal" on Chrono24? 
I cannot find much information about them online, only one brief review online from a customer and they don't seem to have a storefront.
I contacted them and got a quick reply from Andrea Mancini and it seemed okay and the price is good (payment is by Paypal) but I'm hesitant. The watch I am looking at is not a Nomos, rather a Max Bill, here - Junghans Max Bill Automatik für 710 € kaufen von einem Trusted Seller auf Chrono24 (I didn't want to start a new thread for this).


----------



## wiscobuckeye

blowfish89 said:


> Has anyone bought from "Uhrenatelier Bruchsal" on Chrono24?
> I cannot find much information about them online, only one brief review online from a customer and they don't seem to have a storefront.
> I contacted them and got a quick reply from Andrea Mancini and it seemed okay and the price is good (payment is by Paypal) but I'm hesitant. The watch I am looking at is not a Nomos, rather a Max Bill, here - Junghans Max Bill Automatik fÃ¼r 710Â.â‚¬ kaufen von einem Trusted Seller auf Chrono24 (I didn't want to start a new thread for this).


I don't have any prior experience with Uhrenatelier Bruchsal, but I'll let you know in a week. Based on your post, I looked them up on Chrono24, and sent them an inquiry about a Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum. They got back right away, were very professional, and the price was the best I found from any of the Chrono24 sellers. So, I made the purchase today. They said it would be 6-10 days for delivery because after they receive payment from me they place an order from a German AD. They said it would come with the warranty card stamped by an Authorized Dealer and the manufacture's 2 warranty valid. Fingers crossed. I'll post when I know more.


----------



## shelfcompact

wiscobuckeye said:


> I don't have any prior experience with Uhrenatelier Bruchsal, but I'll let you know in a week. Based on your post, I looked them up on Chrono24, and sent them an inquiry about a Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum. They got back right away, were very professional, and the price was the best I found from any of the Chrono24 sellers. So, I made the purchase today. They said it would be 6-10 days for delivery because after they receive payment from me they place an order from a German AD. They said it would come with the warranty card stamped by an Authorized Dealer and the manufacture's 2 warranty valid. Fingers crossed. I'll post when I know more.


I just saw their price on the Ahoi.
Hell of a deal. Good luck!


----------



## blowfish89

wiscobuckeye said:


> I don't have any prior experience with Uhrenatelier Bruchsal, but I'll let you know in a week. Based on your post, I looked them up on Chrono24, and sent them an inquiry about a Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum. They got back right away, were very professional, and the price was the best I found from any of the Chrono24 sellers. So, I made the purchase today. They said it would be 6-10 days for delivery because after they receive payment from me they place an order from a German AD. They said it would come with the warranty card stamped by an Authorized Dealer and the manufacture's 2 warranty valid. Fingers crossed. I'll post when I know more.


From my email exchange the seller indeed seemed nice, and their price a bargain. They are definitely not ADs themselves, but as you said, they have contacts and probably order it from the AD after you order. In my case, he said they have the Max Bill in stock ready to go right away but I could not figure out how the warranty card was stamped if they are not ADs - now it makes more sense.

I bet everything'll turn out fine and you'll be okay with the Paypal protection.


----------



## Plissken

My experience is that most sellers are on the level but if you have a problem from a Trusted Seller, chrono24 will do absolutely nothing to help you resolve the problem - even though they put their stamp of what seems to be approval on the seller. Trusted Seller simply means they've sold a lot of items on chrono24, doesn't mean that much, if they do have problem transactions, it won't affect their Trusted Seller title - Chrono24 won't retract it or threaten to retract it if they don't sort out issues with an unhappy customer.


----------



## Ivan009

Hi, I am interested in getting a Nomos watch from one of the Chrono24 retailers as well. Probably looking at either the Tangomat or potentially the Metro as well. Depending on the price differences between the two. Was wondering if I can further negotiate down the from their stated prices? And if so, what will be the expected amount that I will be paying for either the basic Tangomat (without date) and the old (pre 2015 version) Metro?

If the information is sensitive, you can PM me as well. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## YLL

wiscobuckeye said:


> I don't have any prior experience with Uhrenatelier Bruchsal, but I'll let you know in a week. Based on your post, I looked them up on Chrono24, and sent them an inquiry about a Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum. They got back right away, were very professional, and the price was the best I found from any of the Chrono24 sellers. So, I made the purchase today. They said it would be 6-10 days for delivery because after they receive payment from me they place an order from a German AD. They said it would come with the warranty card stamped by an Authorized Dealer and the manufacture's 2 warranty valid. Fingers crossed. I'll post when I know more.


I too have just made a purchase from Uhrenatelier Bruchsal for a Nomos Worldtimer Blue which they mentioned that they have stock for. Fingers crossed that I receive it in good order. Made payment via PayPal in the hope that if anything goes wrong, buyer protect will come to my rescue. Only took the leap of fate following this on-going tread on Chrono24 giving tips and experiences with these sellers. Long may this thread continue.


----------



## Jaqesq

bomgd3 said:


> I received my Nomos yesterday and it's beautiful! However, my AD stamp is scratched out with pen. Has anyone else had this? The seller had stated international 2 year warranty in the original ad. I just wonder if having the AD stamp scratched out means that I wouldn't be eligible for the manufacturer warranty.
> 
> [Edit] I got in touch with Dominik and it turns out that the AD agent just has an incredibly messy signature. On closer inspection, I can kiiiiind of make out a "B" and the rest is just a scrawl. All is well.


Just got my first Nomos last week...via Dominik, pretty smooth transaction and am pretty happy. I paid via PayPal, and the watch was at my door in a few days from Germany. I had pen markings by the AD stamp as well, though I automatically assumed it was a signature, guess that just got confirmed. Would recommend him for those considering...


----------



## Fred G. Unn

I also just made a purchase from Andrea for a Nomos Orion using PayPal. It was a great price, so keeping my fingers crossed that everything is cool.


----------



## benpal

Jaqesq said:


> Just got my first Nomos last week...via Dominik, pretty smooth transaction and am pretty happy. I paid via PayPal, and the watch was at my door in a few days from Germany. I had pen markings by the AD stamp as well, though I automatically assumed it was a signature, guess that just got confirmed. Would recommend him for those considering...


Same here. I assumed it was a signature. If they are trying to scratch it off then I think there are cleaner ways to do it, but who knows.

Super quick delivery I might add, with excellent packaging. Despite lacking stock of my model it took 6 business days from payment to delivery to my west coast office. I also requested a small strap (6.75" wrist) and the seller came through. FYI the watch face and back were fully protected with the kind of plastic you get on new cell phones.

Now if only the CHF would drop...


----------



## Armchair

Ivan009 said:


> Hi, I am interested in getting a Nomos watch from one of the Chrono24 retailers as well. Probably looking at either the Tangomat or potentially the Metro as well. Depending on the price differences between the two. Was wondering if I can further negotiate down the from their stated prices? And if so, what will be the expected amount that I will be paying for either the basic Tangomat (without date) and the old (pre 2015 version) Metro?
> 
> If the information is sensitive, you can PM me as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I tried to negotiate the price down on my Tangente without success. Worth a try though.


----------



## benpal

Ivan009 said:


> Hi, I am interested in getting a Nomos watch from one of the Chrono24 retailers as well. Probably looking at either the Tangomat or potentially the Metro as well. Depending on the price differences between the two. Was wondering if I can further negotiate down the from their stated prices? And if so, what will be the expected amount that I will be paying for either the basic Tangomat (without date) and the old (pre 2015 version) Metro?
> 
> If the information is sensitive, you can PM me as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I'm not one to eschew negotiation (and I wish you the best of luck in your attempt), but with the *extremely* favorable USD/EUR conversion rate, you're essentially getting a Nomos at a 30% discount compared to a year ago. Not to mention that a German seller will discount the VAT (so -19%), and their prices are initially discounted compared to Nomos' retail EU prices. Shipping won't be cheap, and using paypal will add to the cost, but overall your Tangomat will be cheaper than you've ever seen.


----------



## saulgoodman

Hello, I want to buy a Tangente 38 Date. I live in Germany, but the Chrono24, sellers are still much cheaper than a AD. You people seemed to make good deals with watch shop 24. It seems, that this dealer is no longer in business and changed its name to "mychrono". can anyone confirm, that they are the same or did anyone make sucessful deals with them?


----------



## hsmooth

saulgoodman said:


> Hello, I want to buy a Tangente 38 Date. I live in Germany, but the Chrono24, sellers are still much cheaper than a AD. You people seemed to make good deals with watch shop 24. It seems, that this dealer is no longer in business and changed its name to "mychrono". can anyone confirm, that they are the same or did anyone make sucessful deals with them?


I think this is the store name used by Dominik. I recently purchased an Ahoi Atlantik with him and had fantastic customer service and quick shipping time to USA.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

wiscobuckeye said:


> I don't have any prior experience with Uhrenatelier Bruchsal, but I'll let you know in a week. Based on your post, I looked them up on Chrono24, and sent them an inquiry about a Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum. They got back right away, were very professional, and the price was the best I found from any of the Chrono24 sellers. So, I made the purchase today. They said it would be 6-10 days for delivery because after they receive payment from me they place an order from a German AD. They said it would come with the warranty card stamped by an Authorized Dealer and the manufacture's 2 warranty valid. Fingers crossed. I'll post when I know more.


don't forget to let us know...i'm looking to get a Nomos Club from him too


----------



## saulgoodman

can anyone confirm a deal with mychrono.de (located Friedrichstraße 4 , 61348 Bad Homburg v.d. Höhe) ? "I think..." is a bit too vague, considering the 1,5k € I have to pay in advance... thanks...


----------



## benpal

hsmooth said:


> I think this is the store name used by Dominik. I recently purchased an Ahoi Atlantik with him and had fantastic customer service and quick shipping time to USA.





saulgoodman said:


> can anyone confirm a deal with mychrono.de (located Friedrichstraße 4 , 61348 Bad Homburg v.d. Höhe) ? "I think..." is a bit too vague, considering the 1,5k € I have to pay in advance... thanks...


My invoice had MyChrono letterhead. It kinda looks like they're selling AD watches on the side under a different name (i.e. different from whichever AD they are getting watches from). I'm not familiar with how ADs work, but I assume that to become one you have to agree not to sell below a certain price and MyChrono is seems to be selling below in-store AD pricing.

It's kind of a shame that we're still dealing with these sort of issues in 2015. It seems an AD selling online can't publicly undercut another AD. I actually contacted Nomos about their US pricing and they [very apologetically] explained they had no price cuts planned despite the strong USD because it would harm their US distributors. I completely understand this position, but it's still frustrating.


----------



## wiscobuckeye

chuasam said:


> don't forget to let us know...i'm looking to get a Nomos Club from him too


Unfortunately, after having my payment and order in for over a week, Andrea let me know today that the watch I want, the ahoi atlantik datum is on backorder and won't be available to him for 3 months. While I'm obviously very disappointed, I can't say I was all that surprised&#8230;the other dealers I contacted through Chrono24, including Dominik, had all given me the same timeline as well. My plan is to wait it out and buy it from Andrea in August.


----------



## YLL

wiscobuckeye said:


> Unfortunately, after having my payment and order in for over a week, Andrea let me know today that the watch I want, the ahoi atlantik datum is on backorder and won't be available to him for 3 months. While I'm obviously very disappointed, I can't say I was all that surprised&#8230;the other dealers I contacted through Chrono24, including Dominik, had all given me the same timeline as well. My plan is to wait it out and buy it from Andrea in August.


Do check back periodically on Nomos' website, the Worldtimer Blue I ordered was also initially back ordered by 3 months in early April which was consistent with what was stated on Nomos' website. However, sometime mid-April the Nomos website showed a 2 - 4 day availability and when I checked with Chrono24 sellers some were already with stock.


----------



## AlmostAesop

I'd like to vouch for Dominik: he answered my initial query within 24 hours, provided a detailed breakdown of the total charges, and also provided frequent updates on the status of my order. Also, he was able to swap an XS black cordovan strap in for the S velour strap at no extra charge, which not all sellers were able/willing to do. Excellent transaction—would definitely buy from him again!


----------



## tjus

I also had a good experience with Dominik. Purchased a Nomos Ahoi. My experience is in line with what others have posted: Quick responses to my questions, and fast shipping. Everything with the watch was in order upon arrival. I paid on a Thursday, and he acknowledged payment the following day (due to the time difference - I am on Pacific Time). The watch arrived the following Thursday - he mentioned it would take a couple days for him to get it. 

Would definitely do business with him again.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

My Orion was just delivered! I had ordered from Andrea at Uhrenatelier Bruchsal through Chrono24. Pretty great price compared to the US retailers!


----------



## breigue

Another good experience with Dominik. Ordered the watch last Thursday and received it today. Communication is cleared and shipping is fast.

Will not hesitate to do another transaction with him


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Fred G. Unn said:


> My Orion was just delivered! I had ordered from Andrea at Uhrenatelier Bruchsal through Chrono24. Pretty great price compared to the US retailers!


Awesome! Glad to know cuz I'm planning a purchase with him


----------



## saulgoodman

Well, finally I ordered my Tangente 38 Date at MyChrono. Dominik shipped my watch immediately after PayPal payment and I got it just one day after purchase (I live in Germany). Everything went very well, I would recommend this seller to anyone.


----------



## Ivan009

Just received my NOMOS Tangomat from Andrea at Uhrenatelier Bruchsal.

It was lovely, the services was excellent, the piece was as described and the price was very reasonable.

Will definitely look for him again if I need to sought for other German watches. Highly recommended to others as well.

Regards
Ivan


----------



## Nguyen Pham

Sorry but i can't find Dominik on Chrono24. Can someone please help me?


----------



## SergiV

Nguyen Pham said:


> Sorry but i can't find Dominik on Chrono24. Can someone please help me?


As far as I understood, his shop named now "MyNewWatch". Check it. (I can't add the link, sorry).


----------



## breigue

> Sorry but i can't find Dominik on Chrono24. Can someone please help me?


info at mychrono dot de

Double post. I thought I can edit my first post. My bad I didn't know that listing an email address will trigger the spam bots.

Mods, can you delete my previous post that contained the email addresses Thank You Done + quote restored


----------



## breigue

breigue said:


> info at mychrono dot de
> 
> Double post. I thought I can edit my first post. My bad I didn't know that listing an email address will trigger the spam bots.
> 
> Mods, can you delete my previous post that contained the email addresses Thank You Done + quote restored


Thank You Mike


----------



## Semdot14

One more vouch for Dominik. He is very easy to get a hold of and has great communication.


----------



## readyron

Sorry for the total newbie question but I didn't find this addressed in the tread or my other searches on chrono24. I'm in the US, are the prices showing on the chrono24 site already less the VAT? Thanks and my sincere apologies if this has been asked a million times.


----------



## Semdot14

readyron said:


> Sorry for the total newbie question but I didn't find this addressed in the tread or my other searches on chrono24. I'm in the US, are the prices showing on the chrono24 site already less the VAT? Thanks and my sincere apologies if this has been asked a million times.


It depends on the seller but a lot of times you pay a good chunk of the VAT tax discount in customs.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Semdot14 said:


> It depends on the seller but a lot of times you pay a good chunk of the VAT tax discount in customs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


But you'll be paying BOTH if you buy direct from Nomos.


----------



## Semdot14

chuasam said:


> But you'll be paying BOTH if you buy direct from Nomos.


This is true.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Semdot14 said:


> This is true.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


The ref 701 is CAD1860 from Nomos 
€833 with shipping and PayPal from chrono24.
Unless customs exceeds CAD 600, I'll still be ahead.


----------



## Semdot14

chuasam said:


> The ref 701 is CAD1860 from Nomos
> €833 with shipping and PayPal from chrono24.
> Unless customs exceeds CAD 600, I'll still be ahead.


Oh yeah. I've always come out way ahead. My last purchase saved me nearly 50%.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubins930

Im having a lot of trouble finding Domink's email is there any chance someone could PM it too me? looking to get a price on a club from him!
Thank you!


----------



## jakeblixx

I purchased a Tetra from a German dealer and saved about $800. It took nearly 3 weeks for it to get here, despite the €60 shipping charge, but I suppose in the end it worked out nicely for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

jakeblixx said:


> I purchased a Tetra from a German dealer and saved about $800. It took nearly 3 weeks for it to get here, despite the €60 shipping charge, but I suppose in the end it worked out nicely for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wasn't in transit for 3 weeks right? Just took him a bit to source the watch?
If not that's crazy.


----------



## jakeblixx

shelfcompact said:


> It wasn't in transit for 3 weeks right? Just took him a bit to source the watch?
> If not that's crazy.


Like 5 days to ship... The rest was transit time. Was extreme.

It was shipped the DHL equivalent of Priority Mail and the last leg delivery was handled by USPS.

It was interesting as well that I bought it and it shipped from Germany, but the warranty card was stamped by a Dutch dealer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgrwl

I certainly never thought this was going to turn into a mega-thread when I started it! Glad its working out so well for everyone


----------



## StufflerMike

Since DHL was on strike for almost 2 1/2 weeks + backlog the seller should have been looking out for another carrier.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

shelfcompact said:


> It wasn't in transit for 3 weeks right? Just took him a bit to source the watch?
> If not that's crazy.


It sat 3 weeks in Frankfurt.
It's in Transit with CanadaPost for the last week.
I ordered the watch June 6th.
Saved $600CAD getting in from chrono24


----------



## jakeblixx

chuasam said:


> It sat 3 weeks in Frankfurt.
> It's in Transit with CanadaPost for the last week.
> I ordered the watch June 6th.
> Saved $600CAD getting in from chrono24


Mine also sat in German customs forever. Once it released from the Frankfurt airport it actually made it to me pretty quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southbeachsf

Hi all-

This thread was a great source of info. I recently received a Tangente 38 Datum from Dominik at MyChrono. Very smooth transaction with rapid communication as reported by others. 

More interesting tidbit from all of this: Upon closer examination of the movement today, I noticed it is clearly labeled as a DUW 4101, which was a real surprise. I've not seen any mention of Nomos rolling out the 4101 into the Tangente...should I feel lucky or be concerned?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Andrea from Uhrenatelier Bruchsal is good.
Now doing a timing run to see if the watch is accurate.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

southbeachsf said:


> Hi all-
> 
> This thread was a great source of info. I recently received a Tangente 38 Datum from Dominik at MyChrono. Very smooth transaction with rapid communication as reported by others.
> 
> More interesting tidbit from all of this: Upon closer examination of the movement today, I noticed it is clearly labeled as a DUW 4101, which was a real surprise. I've not seen any mention of Nomos rolling out the 4101 into the Tangente...should I feel lucky or be concerned?


Regarding the 4101 movement, did you ever question this or investigate further? It seems very curious since the Nomos website still lists it as the Beta (all with the Swing System on clearly marked) and the movement picture from MyChronograph also shows it as the Beta. I doubt it's anything to be worried about, I'm just interested in the story behind it.

I'm also very seriously considering ordering a Club Datum from MyChrono, so I'm happy to hear of another smooth transaction.


----------



## southbeachsf

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Regarding the 4101 movement, did you ever question this or investigate further? It seems very curious since the Nomos website still lists it as the Beta (all with the Swing System on clearly marked) and the movement picture from MyChronograph also shows it as the Beta. I doubt it's anything to be worried about, I'm just interested in the story behind it.
> 
> I'm also very seriously considering ordering a Club Datum from MyChrono, so I'm happy to hear of another smooth transaction.


I came to my own conclusion that they've started making the Tangente 38 Datum with the 4101 but they don't want to advertise it yet due to mixed inventory. Been meaning to send Dominik an email but has slipped my mind until now. Will let you know his reply.

One more thing on Dominik / MyChrono- make sure you take advantage of his willingness to swap out straps / sell additional straps. I think most people will be more happy with size S, and he sells them at a pretty big discount (63 Euro)


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

southbeachsf said:


> I came to my own conclusion that they've started making the Tangente 38 Datum with the 4101 but they don't want to advertise it yet due to mixed inventory. Been meaning to send Dominik an email but has slipped my mind until now. Will let you know his reply.
> 
> One more thing on Dominik / MyChrono- make sure you take advantage of his willingness to swap out straps / sell additional straps. I think most people will be more happy with size S, and he sells them at a pretty big discount (63 Euro)


That's what I figured too, consider yourself lucky then! I'd kill for a Club Datum with the 4101. I doubt I'll get so lucky though.

Thanks for the tip. The medium is the perfect size for me, but I would definitely like the black/black strap.


----------



## southbeachsf

Iowa_Watchman said:


> That's what I figured too, consider yourself lucky then! I'd kill for a Club Datum with the 4101. I doubt I'll get so lucky though.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. The medium is the perfect size for me, but I would definitely like the black/black strap.


From Nomos:

"The Tangente 38 has now the new DUW 4101 movement. As you said correctly it is the newest version of the Tangente. The DUW movement contains our new in-house made NOMOS Swing-System which we are really proud of. May I kindly ask you to follow this link DUW 4101 if you want to learn more about the new movement."

The Club can't be far behind, I would contact them directly to inquire.


----------



## southbeachsf

Update: the Nomos store now shows the Tangente 38 Datum with the Swing System. I wonder if my email had anything to do with it?? b-)


----------



## gsruff

Question for you folks ordering different sized straps from Dominik. What are your wrist sizes? Trying to decide between the S and the M. Thanks!


----------



## southbeachsf

6.75 inches in my case. The small works great for me with the 38mm editions.


----------



## Blackblacksheep

Is MyChrono still operational? And has anyone purchase from the seller recently? Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike

Blackblacksheep said:


> Is MyChrono still operational?


Yes.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher

Blackblacksheep said:


> Is MyChrono still operational? And has anyone purchase from the seller recently? Thanks.


It it, I believe.


----------



## stumpovich

I bought my Nomos from MyChrono. Zero problems, came in about 2 days Fedex from Germany, stamped with a German AD stamp. Saved tons of money.


----------



## rokoce

Blackblacksheep said:


> Is MyChrono still operational? And has anyone purchase from the seller recently? Thanks.


It is. I've just received Orion Datum from MyChrono / Dominik today. I had to wait a bit longer - 8 weeks, but 8 weeks delivery was also what the official Nomos stpre listed at the time of my order. My delivery exceeded the 8 weeks for a few days and Dominik / MyChrono attached a handwritten apology, wished me Merry Christmas and added some German honey as an apology-gift. All in all, I'd buy again from MyChrono if I were to buy another Nomos and I can only recommend them.

I chose MyChrono because they were the only Chrono24 sellers who promised DUW 4101 (and not Beta) at pretty much the same prices (1750 eur +50 eur shipping; inside EU) - how is it possible they get such discounts? There was a price tag with the official (20% higher) RRP price on my Orion (2160 eur).

Further, I find it interesting that my movement's serial number is lower than 266 - the serial number found on the movement of the watch featured in Timeless lim. ed. Club Datum limited edition promo materials. These materials were released in the late April. Does that mean that my movement was waiting to be cased until fall? Because I had to wait for over 8 weeks to get it. Anyway, it adds a bit of a mysterious charm and I find the low serial number somewhat exclusive. 

Edit: I've now checked it - the movement of the limited edition Club 100/100 has the number 266 (http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-cont...d-Edition-Timeless-Luxury-Watches-Texas-5.jpg), while the limited edition Club featured on Worn and Wound, 6/100, has the movement number 1983, so I guess I was just lucky they picked one of the first DUW 4101's. Cool.


----------



## mater

Hello,

New member here. Just registered after reading this thread. I am seriously considering purchasing a Tangomat from Mychrono/Dominick after reading this. 

I am in Toronto Canada and my only concern is the taxes and duties I will get dinged with. Do not want to negate the savings. 

Anyone on the east of the US or anywhere in Canada particularly have to pay anything significant on arrival or after the fact?

Thanks


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Even after duties and taxes you'll still be saving a substantial amount.


----------



## Victor25

Has anyone emailed Mychrono recently? I have sent 2 emails over the past two weeks but never receive any reply.


----------



## mater

Victor25 said:


> Has anyone emailed Mychrono recently? I have sent 2 emails over the past two weeks but never receive any reply.


Strange. Just purchased a watch from them today! Dominick was pretty prompt with replies considering the time difference.

Was a bit nervous but all the positive comments on here made me okay with it. I used pay pal for additional security.


----------



## StufflerMike

Victor25 said:


> Has anyone emailed Mychrono recently? I have sent 2 emails over the past two weeks but never receive any reply.


Spam folder here or there ?? 
Usually the replies come in promptly.


----------



## Victor25

Apologies to Dom from Mychrono. His replies were very prompt. Both replies were on the same day itself. Did not check the spam folder. Great customer service from him.


----------



## Alfonso

Bought my Nomos from Mychrono last week, good response time, even for the holiday period. Received the watch today and everything is perfect, including the warranty card stamped by the AD.


----------



## edhchoe

I decided to get an Orion White 35mm.
I wish I had known about the German sellers when I bought the Tangente last year. I would have saved $$$.


----------



## goblue05

Just wanted to let folks know that I bought and received my Nomos Orion from Dominik at mychrono. The price was great and he doesn't charge VAT for shipping to the USA.

Just a FYI - he does charge 5% extra for accepting international PayPal charges but overall saved quite a bit going through him


----------



## dinkerson

Euro prices are definitely tempting at the moment, and I've heard much praise for Dominik and mychrono, and had good email correspondence with him. For anyone in the US looking to play it safe and purchase from a local AD though, I can highly recommend Shreve Crump & Low in Greenwich, CT. Bought two nomos recently through Brad and had a very positive experience. A true gent, very helpful and competitive on pricing (in AD terms, at least). 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblugoose

mdgrwl said:


> Any experience?





goblue05 said:


> Just wanted to let folks know that I bought and received my Nomos Orion from Dominik at mychrono. The price was great and he doesn't charge VAT for shipping to the USA.
> 
> Just a FYI - he does charge 5% extra for accepting international PayPal charges but overall saved quite a bit going through him


Thank you for everyone on this thread. I was looking to buy my first "real" watch and decided on Nomos. Buying online and internationally can be a scary thing. I wanted to go through an AD but the price was still a little high and everyone wants to save a little cash. If not for this thread, I would have never bought my Tangente through chrono24 and Dominik. Even with all the good reviews, I was still hesitant. For those on the fence, just do it. Dominik was awesome and the watch is beautiful. Here's my experience.

Dominik and I exchanged emails daily for a week. He answered all my questions promptly and was very friendly. I decided on a Tangente 35 with sapphire back and a small strap. He swapped out the medium strap for the small strap no problem (my wrist is around 6.2''). I bit the bullet and paid with PayPal for an additional 5%. It gave me peace of mind. No 5% charge if you do bank transfer. He also gave me a discount for going with economy shipping. Even with economy shipping, my watched arrived 1 week later. So quick!








Dominik uses fedex and their was a lot of cushioning and it was packed tightly.








The wooden box was wrapped in bubble right at least 8 times. The receipt came in an envelope with a thank you. Also came with a nice surprise on the top.


----------



## Alfonso

Dblugoose said:


> Thank you for everyone on this thread. I was looking to buy my first "real" watch and decided on Nomos. Buying online and internationally can be a scary thing. I wanted to go through an AD but the price was still a little high and everyone wants to save a little cash. If not for this thread, I would have never bought my Tangente through chrono24 and Dominik. Even with all the good reviews, I was still hesitant. For those on the fence, just do it. Dominik was awesome and the watch is beautiful. Here's my experience.
> 
> Dominik and I exchanged emails daily for a week. He answered all my questions promptly and was very friendly. I decided on a Tangente 35 with sapphire back and a small strap. He swapped out the medium strap for the small strap no problem (my wrist is around 6.2''). I bit the bullet and paid with PayPal for an additional 5%. It gave me peace of mind. No 5% charge if you do bank transfer. He also gave me a discount for going with economy shipping. Even with economy shipping, my watched arrived 1 week later. So quick!
> 
> View attachment 6948545
> 
> Dominik uses fedex and their was a lot of cushioning and it was packed tightly.
> 
> View attachment 6948561
> 
> The wooden box was wrapped in bubble right at least 8 times. The receipt came in an envelope with a thank you. Also came with a nice surprise on the top.


You posted a picture of the honey but not the watch? Come on ;-). Glad that you had no issues and congrats on the watch!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblugoose

At first I thought it was watch cleaner but it's real German honey. Nice touch!









Came with a nice cloth and the warranty. PM me if you want details, but I searched on Nomos and it was stamped by a genuine AD in Germany.






















I hoped that helped someone decide on chrono. No regrets here and super excited. Great experience on chrono and Dominik.


----------



## Dblugoose

Sorry, it posted before I could finish. Haha. I did study the honey for long time though.


----------



## Alfonso

Fantastic watch. I still enjoy putting on my Tangomat everyday.








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## geauxtigers

Has anyone paid through bank transfer to buy their Nomos? I'm not sure how I feel about paying this way overseas without a real record of the transaction aside from my bank. 

Also, I've been quoted 150eur for shipping. Is this in line with what other folks have paid? Feel free to PM me if you don't feel comfortable discussing openly here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

My postage was 50 eur (Fedex) and no extra for paypal, but I'm in EU. I also went with paypal because it felt much safer than a bank transfer. The wonderful Orion came with an extra strap (10% off Nomos retail price) and the same honey as @Dblugoose's.


----------



## shelfcompact

150 EUR is much too high.


----------



## edhchoe

I used paypal.BTW FedEx mailed a bill for duty fee of $23 on an Orion about 3 weeks after delivery.


----------



## htjouster

Another satisfied myChrono buyer here. Always received quick responses to my email questions, and actual shipping was pretty quick (went out on Tuesday and arrived in the U.S. on Friday). Was able to get a Tangente 38 Datum with the new DUW movement, and they also swapped out the stock strap with a brown, small one at no charge.


----------



## poggibonsi

I've been searching for a few watches on chrono24 as well... Is the "myChrono" that all of you are referring to the same as "myChronograph" on chrono24?


----------



## Dblugoose

geauxtigers said:


> Has anyone paid through bank transfer to buy their Nomos? I'm not sure how I feel about paying this way overseas without a real record of the transaction aside from my bank.
> 
> Also, I've been quoted 150eur for shipping. Is this in line with what other folks have paid? Feel free to PM me if you don't feel comfortable discussing openly here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask Dominik if he has a cheaper shipping option and he should offer you economy shipping for 120 euros. I'm not sure if he still does that but it's worth a try! It still arrived to California within 1 week.


----------



## Dblugoose

poggibonsi said:


> I've been searching for a few watches on chrono24 as well... Is the "myChrono" that all of you are referring to the same as "myChronograph" on chrono24?


Yes, but check the address to be safe. It should be " MyChrono GmbHFriedrichstr.4, 61348 Bad Hom. "


----------



## Dblugoose

poggibonsi said:


> I've been searching for a few watches on chrono24 as well... Is the "myChrono" that all of you are referring to the same as "myChronograph" on chrono24?


Yes, but check the address to be safe. It should be " MyChrono GmbHFriedrichstr.4, 61348 Bad Hom. "


----------



## wistfulsigh

Has anyone talked to Sandy Schafer from the Mychorno listings? She is the one replying and not Dominic.


----------



## Alfonso

wistfulsigh said:


> Has anyone talked to Sandy Schafer from the Mychorno listings? She is the one replying and not Dominic.


Yes, she answered my questions. She works with Dominic. You'll see his name pop up on the invoice, should you end up buying your watch.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK

I just purchased my Tangente Datum Gangreserve Red from Dominik Gales and received it this past Wednesday. Very pleasant transaction and kept me informed all the way thru. I initially contacted Dominik Gales on November 9, 2015 and he mentioned that their was a 5 month wait.

Once Nomos went completely in house with the movement I knew I had to have it finally. On March 17, 2016 I got the email I had been waiting for that my wrist watch had arrived, yeah buddy. Will update this thread as it gets some wear.

Thanks again to Dominik and Sandy Schafer.


----------



## CastorTroy3

Another seamless transaction with Dominik and Sandy from MyChrono. I actually checked several vendors on Chrono24 from Germany and prices were all with in €20 response times were really good too. At the end I kind of felt bad contacting so many sellers since I had no way of differentiating between all of them. I ended up getting my wife a Tangomat with a black and a brown strap. I went small on the straps and they just fit my 6.75 wrist (only one extra hole). I'd probably go medium if I were going to it over again.


----------



## CastorTroy3

Another seamless transaction with Dominik and Sandy from MyChrono. I actually checked several vendors on Chrono24 from Germany and prices were all with in €20 response times were really good too. At the end I kind of felt bad contacting so many sellers since I had no way of differentiating between all of them. I ended up getting my wife a Tangomat with a black and a brown strap. I went small on the straps and they just fit my 6.75 wrist (only one extra hole). I'd probably go medium if I were going to it over again.


----------



## htjouster

htjouster said:


> Another satisfied myChrono buyer here. Always received quick responses to my email questions, and actual shipping was pretty quick (went out on Tuesday and arrived in the U.S. on Friday). Was able to get a Tangente 38 Datum with the new DUW movement, and they also swapped out the stock strap with a brown, small one at no charge.


As a follow up on my purchase, I noticed that my Tangente was running noticably slow (-10 to -12 sec/day) throughout the first two weeks I had it. After contacting Nomos, the service department agreed that it may need an adjustment, and had me ship back to Glashutte (through the Nomos USA office in NYC) to take a look under warranty. Nomos provided a shipping label. I was initially somewhat concerned whether there would be any issues with the warranty, but have had no issues. While I would have preferred that my Tangente was running accurately right off the bat, I have been happay with Nomos' customer service in trying to remedy the situation.


----------



## bgator

I'll just add that within the last week I also had a fantastic experience with Dominik and Sandy from MyChrono. They were very fast in answering emails, switched the strap to a more appropriate size for my wrist and shipped quickly. 

Thanks also to the forum for the recommendation. I never would have found them without this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1

One more testimonial from a satisfied MyChrono customer. Great communication and timely delivery.


----------



## chris01

And another! Excellent, very friendly and helpful service from Dominik. Highly recommended.


----------



## hoxuantu

Did you guys pay with the price lower than 20% asking price, because of excluding VAT for purchase outside EU ?


Sent from my iPad Air 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

I did not pay VAT. They give you the price including VAT and then take off the VAT on the invoice. Shipping is ridiculous though. I don't know if they make money on shipping or if it just costs that much. Either way, it's below Grey Market price with full AD warranty. They also add on 5% for pay pal but a wire cost almost as much so I just paid that too.

lastly, I did get a customs bill from Fed Ex.


----------



## hoxuantu

CastorTroy3 said:


> I did not pay VAT. They give you the price including VAT and then take off the VAT on the invoice. Shipping is ridiculous though. I don't know if they make money on shipping or if it just costs that much. Either way, it's below Grey Market price with full AD warranty. They also add on 5% for pay pal but a wire cost almost as much so I just paid that too.
> 
> lastly, I did get a customs bill from Fed Ex.


Could you clarify all price and fees in number, if possible?


----------



## CastorTroy3

I'm not sure this is allowed on the forum. If it is I have no problem sharing. You might just want to send them an email though because they laid it out pretty clearly. The only thing they did not lay out is customs fees which I think were about $35. I know that the ending price was with in +-15 from all other Chrono 24 vendors. Therefore I figured that all German vendors had a similar cost directed by Nomos in the European market. All German dealers were 30% less then US retailers. I think the recent decline in the Euro really put US ADs at a disadvantage on historical inventory.


----------



## hoxuantu

CastorTroy3 said:


> I'm not sure this is allowed on the forum. If it is I have no problem sharing. You might just want to send them an email though because they laid it out pretty clearly. The only thing they did not lay out is customs fees which I think were about $35. I know that the ending price was with in +-15 from all other Chrono 24 vendors. Therefore I figured that all German vendors had a similar cost directed by Nomos in the European market. *All German dealers were 30% less then US retailers*. I think the recent decline in the Euro really put US ADs at a disadvantage on historical inventory.


So plus with excluding 19% VAT for purchasing outside EU, it will be 45% less than retail price in US. Is it right?


----------



## CastorTroy3

All in it was 30% less then retail for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

hoxuantu said:


> So plus with excluding 19% VAT for purchasing outside EU, it will be 45% less than retail price in US. Is it right?


No, its the price given on chrono24.com (whatever price it will be) minus 19% tax which does not add to a saving of 45%.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

CastorTroy3 said:


> I did not pay VAT. They give you the price including VAT and then take off the VAT on the invoice. Shipping is ridiculous though. I don't know if they make money on shipping or if it just costs that much. Either way, it's below Grey Market price with full AD warranty. They also add on 5% for pay pal but a wire cost almost as much so I just paid that too.
> 
> lastly, I did get a customs bill from Fed Ex.


Touche. Shipping charges are excessive after all was said and done. I was disappointed with the surprise FedEx customs bill that arrived a month later. I was aware, I would be charged a fee. Just not on both ends. Their reply left me a little sour. It had me annoyed for a day or so.

A medium sized strap would have served me well too.

Still paid below USA AD prices.


----------



## ahsan

Hello Guys!

I was wondering if anyone has dealt with chronoworld and bachman & Scher on chrono -24? Are they reliable as I wish to purchase a Sinn ezm 3 and an orion from them? Thank you.


----------



## CastorTroy3

I agree on the Medium strap. Everyone suggested small but there is not enough tail on the small straps. I actually requested small as they only had medium in stock. I'm on the second to last hole and my wrist is 6.75. It's actually my wife's watch and small is perfect for her.


----------



## bgator

NyCSnEaK said:


> Touche. Shipping charges are excessive after all was said and done. I was disappointed with the surprise FedEx customs bill that arrived a month later. I was aware, I would be charged a fee. Just not on both ends. Their reply left me a little sour. It had me annoyed for a day or so.
> 
> A medium sized strap would have served me well too.
> 
> Still paid below USA AD prices.


The price quote they sent me clearly stated that I would also have to pay US customs charges, and I already knew this from the forums too.

All in all, and even with high shipping (keeping in mind it was overnight or two day FedEX from Europe), it was a significant savings from US retail. I would say somewhere between 25-30%.


----------



## monopsony

I've been looking for a Nomos Metro for a while now, and am starting to think that going through a German seller might be my best option. Has anyone had luck sourcing a watch from Germany that was not listed on Chrono24? So far the only person I have contacted says they do not ship outside the EU.


----------



## htjouster

htjouster said:


> As a follow up on my purchase, I noticed that my Tangente was running noticably slow (-10 to -12 sec/day) throughout the first two weeks I had it. After contacting Nomos, the service department agreed that it may need an adjustment, and had me ship back to Glashutte (through the Nomos USA office in NYC) to take a look under warranty. Nomos provided a shipping label. I was initially somewhat concerned whether there would be any issues with the warranty, but have had no issues. While I would have preferred that my Tangente was running accurately right off the bat, I have been happay with Nomos' customer service in trying to remedy the situation.


Final update: Received my Tangente back this week, and is now running almost perfectly...so far about +1.5 to 2 sec/day. Happy with both the seller (mychrono) and Nomos customer service.


----------



## NS1

htjouster said:


> Final update: Received my Tangente back this week, and is now running almost perfectly...so far about +1.5 to 2 sec/day. Happy with both the seller (mychrono) and Nomos customer service.


I've had my Orion a week now and it is running -10 to -12 per day. How long did the whole process take before you had it back again?


----------



## Kiespijn

Do you use the 'trusted checkout' option at chrono 24?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Alfonso

Kiespijn said:


> Do you use the 'trusted checkout' option at chrono 24?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


I didn't go through chrono 24 but used their website to browse and contact them.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiespijn

🏼️


----------



## htjouster

NS1 said:


> I've had my Orion a week now and it is running -10 to -12 per day. How long did the whole process take before you had it back again?


Was just over a month from the time I returned it until the time I received it back. I was originally quoted 6-8 weeks, so Nomos was able to beat that estimate by a good bit.


----------



## CastorTroy3

Unfortunately I think I'm in the same boat. My wife realized that after a week her Tangomat was five minutes fast. I started tracking it last night and it was +55 seconds in about 18 hrs. I think I'm going to need to send mine back too. This isn't a good trend I'm seeing here. On side note, the watch is really nice though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

CastorTroy3 said:


> Unfortunately I think I'm in the same boat. My wife realized that after a week her Tangomat was five minutes fast. I started tracking it last night and it was +55 seconds in about 18 hrs. I think I'm going to need to send mine back too. This isn't a good trend I'm seeing here. On side note, the watch is really nice though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds magnetized


----------



## CastorTroy3

chuasam said:


> Sounds magnetized


Thanks. I will try demaging before parting with it for a month.


----------



## Oblongata

After going through much of this thread it seems that MyChrono is reputable. Seems like he will drop 19% VAT from the list price and charge 120 euros for shipping. What is the warranty policy?


----------



## CastorTroy3

Full Nomos 2 year warranty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesperss

Great experience buying from mychrono as well. Would definitely buy again!

As a FYI - I did get a customs bill from Fedex for $25 a couple weeks later for my Tangente 38. Not a big deal.


----------



## elixxxer

I purchased from Chronext and had a good experience. Lead time was long for the particular model I purchased, but their communication was good and everything went smoothly. I fully except to receive a customs bill from FedEx, but not including those charges, I saved ~38% off US retail.


----------



## CastorTroy3

Well I received my wife's Tangomat back from MyChrono. Watch seems to be keeping accurate time now. Problem is that know the second hand fell off. Disappointing that after 20 watches, my wife's first automatic is
My first watch with problems. I guess it could be worse and watches are bound to have issues. 

The good news is MyChrono has been great throughout the entire process. Hopefully the issues are resolved after this round but MyChrono has been a pleasure to work with. I can surely say that if I was having all these issues and the dealer wasn't a stand up businessman, I would be way more frustrated. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrecisionInTime

Hi all, after all the reviews about MyChrono, I am too about to place an order for a Tangomat. I know someone has asked this earlier, but has anyone used the wire option? I know many of you used PayPal for extra security but I'm wondering for those who did the wire, what was your experience? I see nothing but great reviews so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Pies_Barron

Another satisfied customer. 

Bought my first mechanical watch (NOMOS) from these guys and they were super helpful. Was a bit worried when I received the first generic email from them but after that they answered all my questions. I'm an Australian living in Sweden and I wanted a family member to reclaim the tax when departing Europe. They spelt out exactly what I had to do for this and pre-filed all the forms for me and I got the refund without any issues. Didn't go through Chrono24, contacted them and paid directly by bank transfer as well.

Love the watch but should have got the small strap.


----------



## z3115

Just purchased a Nomos Orion from MyChrono through Dominik (total cost after shiping ~1600 USD). Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, but can anyone give a rough estimate on how much the import tax will be?

Also thank you to everyone on this thread, as it helped me ultimately decide to pull the trigger on buying my first "real" watch.


----------



## Baham

Less than $25 in my experience.


----------



## z3115

Baham said:


> Less than $25 in my experience.


That's not as bad as I was expecting, thank you!


----------



## wps

z3115 said:


> Just purchased a Nomos Orion from MyChrono through Dominik (total cost after shiping ~1600 USD). Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, but can anyone give a rough estimate on how much the import tax will be?
> 
> Also thank you to everyone on this thread, as it helped me ultimately decide to pull the trigger on buying my first "real" watch.


I bought the 35mm Ref301 Orion for about $1400 through Chrono24. It was delivered about a month ago and still haven't been hit with a duties bill. Ditto when I bought my tangente last year.


----------



## Jb330ci

wps said:


> I bought the 35mm Ref301 Orion for about $1400 through Chrono24. It was delivered about a month ago and still haven't been hit with a duties bill. Ditto when I bought my tangente last year.


It all depends on the carriers. FedEx and UPS will impose tax but others won't. I bought a Nomos from a Swiss AD through Chrono24. They shipped it with Swiss Post and I never got the tax request. On the other hands, I bought 3 Stowa's and they shipped with FedEx and I got taxed every time.


----------



## z3115

wps said:


> I bought the 35mm Ref301 Orion for about $1400 through Chrono24. It was delivered about a month ago and still haven't been hit with a duties bill. Ditto when I bought my tangente last year.


Awesome, thanks for the info. I guess I'll see what happens.

On a side note, how long after you completed the payment did it take to get the watch? (It's been 8 days since I last heard from them, when they confirmed they received my paypal payment). I'm not nervous, just really excited to finally get the watch.


----------



## z3115

Wanted to share my positive experience with MyChrono / Dominik & Sandy. I just purchased a Nomos Orion (ref 309) from them. Excellent customer service, they were extremely responsive despite the time difference between the US and Germany. Also I was able to get a different strap (brown small instead of the standard black medium) at no extra cost. As if that wasn't enough, they included a small gift box of Ferrero Rocher.

Here are some pics of how it arrived. Had it for a few days and so far appears to be running about +6 seconds / day.

Lots of bubble wrap:







Box:








AD stamp on warranty:
[Edit: removed in case it puts the AD at risk for selling watch below retail]
Hand-written letter:







Wrist shot:







Free candy!








Edit: Wow, this forum is super frustrating for uploading photos. First time they were massive, now they appear too small. Any advice? (I'm currently using Chrome)


----------



## Wahlaoeh

You might wanna remove the shot of the AD stamp? I'm not sure if they are allowed to sell nomos this cheap 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## z3115

Wahlaoeh said:


> You might wanna remove the shot of the AD stamp? I'm not sure if they are allowed to sell nomos this cheap
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Is that an issue? I don't understand all the rules regarding the AD distribution system, but it seems antiquated to me. At this point it seems like US watch sellers haven't adjusted their prices based on the current USD/Euro exchange rate, and these European sellers are just trying to capitalize on that. Anyway, I'm certainly not trying to get anyone in trouble, so I took down the image of the AD stamp.


----------



## alittle

Anyone ordered from Uhrenatelier Bruchsal? MyChrono sold out of a watch I had intended to give as a Christmas gift, so I was scrambling to order from another seller and ultimately went with them. I've been extremely pleased with Andrea's communication, however, they shipped the watch via "DHL Premium", which I am finding out is anything but. The watch has sat in Germany for the last 11 days with no movement at all and they can't tell me when it's actually going to go somewhere, just that the "premium" service has priority. Of course, I have a hard time believing this, given the fact I just received two shipments from Germany this past week, both arriving in less than 10 days door to door and both shipped via "lesser" services. 

I'm curious if anyone knows what kind of wait I'm in for? It was supposed to be a Christmas gift, but now it seems it'll be well in to the new year before I receive it.


----------



## Penfold36

alittle said:


> Anyone ordered from Uhrenatelier Bruchsal? MyChrono sold out of a watch I had intended to give as a Christmas gift, so I was scrambling to order from another seller and ultimately went with them. I've been extremely pleased with Andrea's communication, however, they shipped the watch via "DHL Premium", which I am finding out is anything but. The watch has sat in Germany for the last 11 days with no movement at all and they can't tell me when it's actually going to go somewhere, just that the "premium" service has priority. Of course, I have a hard time believing this, given the fact I just received two shipments from Germany this past week, both arriving in less than 10 days door to door and both shipped via "lesser" services.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone knows what kind of wait I'm in for? It was supposed to be a Christmas gift, but now it seems it'll be well in to the new year before I receive it.


I ordered from them last year. The transaction was smooth and the watches were as described, but the shipping leaves a bit to be desired. The items shipped on Dec. 21, and I didn't receive them until mid to late January, IIRC. Some of the delay was holiday related, surely, but I think it also has to do with the shipping method. The cost was much cheaper than others (49 euro vs. 190 euro), so ultimately I was okay with it.


----------



## alittle

Thanks for the info. I wish they had of provided a bit of a warning. While 50 euro isn't much in the grand scheme of things, I just had 2 parcels delivered from Germany this week which arrived much quicker. The first cost 5 euro and was delivered in 6 business days. The second cost 19 euro and was delivered in 8 business days. This is consistent with my prior experiences and what I expected to be the worst case scenario with this DHL "premium" service. 

Either way, the info is in the thread now, so hopefully that helps someone going forward. Thanks again.


----------



## Solomente

I don't have experience with DHL but I ordered my GO from Germany and paid €100 for international overnight shipping with FedEx (to the U.S.). Of course they slapped me with customs fees too but the watch got to my door the next day. I was kind of shocked to be honest.


----------



## elixxxer

Solomente said:


> I don't have experience with DHL but I ordered my GO from Germany and paid €100 for international overnight shipping with FedEx (to the U.S.). Of course they slapped me with customs fees too but the watch got to my door the next day. I was kind of shocked to be honest.


Did your GO happen to have a crocodile or alligator strap? FedEx is sending mine back to Germany citing improper CITES paperwork, but it left Germany without issue and my seller has exported before, so I'm worried a reattempt will suffer the same fate. They will of course not give me any details as to what about the paperwork is incorrect, just that it's "invalid." :roll:


----------



## Solomente

elixxxer said:


> Did your GO happen to have a crocodile or alligator strap? FedEx is sending mine back to Germany citing improper CITES paperwork, but it left Germany without issue and my seller has exported before, so I'm worried a reattempt will suffer the same fate. They will of course not give me any details as to what about the paperwork is incorrect, just that it's "invalid." :roll:


Yes and no. The seller removed the croc strap and replaced it with a leather one. He sent me the original croc separately to avoid any issues with the watch being held up.


----------



## alittle

My shipment arrived today and everything is in perfect order. Hallelujah! 

Would definitely recommend Uhrenatelier Bruchsal despite the slow-ish shipping.


----------



## jgu

Looking to finally pick up a Nomos through a dealer on Chrono24.
Dealer has a fairly good reputation online, as well as a physical store in Germany.

However, they're charging a fairly high "Export Fee" of 100 Euros, on top of a 100 Euro shipping charge to Canada.
Is this a normal fee? Seems to be a bit on the high end to me.


----------



## alittle

That is kind of high, but MyChrono is similar. 150EUR for shipping, plus 40EUR "German customs declaration".

If you are patient, order from Uhrenatelier Bruchsal. Shipping was only 45EUR and there were no additional "export fees".


----------



## Baham

alittle said:


> That is kind of high, but MyChrono is similar.  150EUR for shipping, plus 40EUR "German customs declaration".
> 
> If you are patient, order from Uhrenatelier Bruchsal. Shipping was only 45EUR and there were no additional "export fees".


it should be noted that MyChrono offers a considerably larger and up to date selection of watches.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

alittle said:


> Anyone ordered from Uhrenatelier Bruchsal? MyChrono sold out of a watch I had intended to give as a Christmas gift, so I was scrambling to order from another seller and ultimately went with them. I've been extremely pleased with Andrea's communication, however, they shipped the watch via "DHL Premium", which I am finding out is anything but. The watch has sat in Germany for the last 11 days with no movement at all and they can't tell me when it's actually going to go somewhere, just that the "premium" service has priority. Of course, I have a hard time believing this, given the fact I just received two shipments from Germany this past week, both arriving in less than 10 days door to door and both shipped via "lesser" services.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone knows what kind of wait I'm in for? It was supposed to be a Christmas gift, but now it seems it'll be well in to the new year before I receive it.


I have. The watch was perfect. Andrea was kinda slow with communication. Shipping wasn't his fault but it was atrocious. Took 6 weeks to reach me.


----------



## jgu

Baham said:


> it should be noted that MyChrono offers a considerably larger and up to date selection of watches.


This


----------



## jgu

Baham said:


> it should be noted that MyChrono offers a considerably larger and up to date selection of watches.


This is true, the one I wanted wasn't available from Uhrenatelier Bruchsal.


----------



## zaratsu

I bought mine off Uhrenatelier Bruschal and found the service excellent.
Watch was shipped out on the day they promised and reached me within a week. Other Nomos sellers I approached on Chrono24 had much higher shipping costs and some extra fee for "customs declaration".


----------



## Time On My Hands

Shipping and "customs" type fees are real, but I share the skepticism they are as high as some of these sellers are asking. 

In the case of Nomos on Chrono24 I noodled a little maths to see how importing from them compares with the Nomos online store (free shipping, and import taxes included) and my local AD. In my case (Australia) Chrono24 came out the cheapest, so it would seem they are likely partially making up for the deep discounting by exaggerating their fees for international customers. Yet they still cost overall the least of the three options I compared. 

After that, the old Cost vs Value comes into the decision.


----------



## Penfold36

jgu said:


> This is true, the one I wanted wasn't available from Uhrenatelier Bruchsal.


I don't know this for certain, but I would imagine that upon request he can source other watches. A lot of these resellers operate this way as opposed to having lots of models on hand.


----------



## alittle

That is a possibility, although when I asked about the Lambda, they said they couldn't get one.


----------



## bobohobo

What shipping method does Uhrenatelier Bruschal use and did you get hit with duties and taxes? I'm also curious how many of you who ordered from Chrono24 sellers got the Nomos catalogue booklet inside the box.


----------



## Penfold36

bobohobo said:


> what shipping method does Uhrenatelier Bruschal use and did you get hit with duties and taxes? I'm also curious how many of you who ordered from Chrono24 sellers got the Nomos catalogue booklet inside the box.


I did not get a tax bill. They sent via DHL (don't remember the level of service). No catalogue booklet included.


----------



## alittle

bobohobo said:


> What shipping method does Uhrenatelier Bruschal use and did you get hit with duties and taxes? I'm also curious how many of you who ordered from Chrono24 sellers got the Nomos catalogue booklet inside the box.


"DHL Premium", which is not the same as the DHL courier service. Once in the destination country, it is handled by the post office, not DHL. In my case, that was Canada Post. The watch in question was fully declared on the customs paperwork, however CBSA did not assess any duty on the package, as is often the case when the import is handled by Canada Post. No catalogue was included with my watch.


----------



## Baham

bobohobo said:


> What shipping method does Uhrenatelier Bruschal use and did you get hit with duties and taxes? I'm also curious how many of you who ordered from Chrono24 sellers got the Nomos catalogue booklet inside the box.


I believe the "catalog booklet" you are referring to is no included with NOMOS watches. The Warranty and AD Stamp are instead furnished in a simple envelope.


----------



## bobohobo

Baham said:


> I believe the "catalog booklet" you are referring to is no included with NOMOS watches. The Warranty and AD Stamp are instead furnished in a simple envelope.


I was just curious about the catalogue booklet because it is mentioned on the official Nomos Store website.



> Includes: watch box made of poplar wood; warranty booklet; cleaning cloth and our NOMOS catalogue


When I google "Nomos box", I see a lot of them includes the gray catalogue booklet.
















I did not get one with my Nomos watch which I purchased through an AD. So I asked them about it and they said older Nomos watches used to include the catalogue booklet with the warranty card being a page in the booklet (as above). Now they've changed it to a single warranty card inside an envelope and no booklet which is what I have.


----------



## StufflerMike

Just ordering one would be my option no. 1

Order a catalog


----------



## ireachmike

I also went through Chrono24 when I purchased my Nomos.
The seller shipped through DHL (even though it took 2 weeks to arrive), no import tax, and no catalgue.


----------



## jesperss

I did receive a bill from DHL for about $25 a month after for import taxes on a Tangente 38.

Also looks like they did raise some prices. When I bought in July 2016 the pre tax break price on a Tangente 38 Sapphire Crystal was 1440 euros, now showing at 1530 on the website.


----------



## jgu

Just received my watch through a dealer on Chrono24. 

The watch itself looks great, but one thing that bothers me is that the Nomos product box (the stiff gray cardboard one) arrived damaged. Not too concerned about this outer box as it's mostly disposable, but I am a bit paranoid that this indicates the package may have been dropped, crushed, or abused in some way.

It was also a bit disappointed to see that it was shipped in a bubble wrapped envelope, rather than a sturdier shipping box. Is this normal?


----------



## StufflerMike

jgu said:


> .....
> It was also a bit disappointed to see that it was shipped in a bubble wrapped envelope, rather than a sturdier shipping box. Is this normal?


Normal ? YES for dealers who want to save some money. NO for dealers who care about their customers.


----------



## mrchan

I purchased my Ludwig from a seller on Chrono24 as well. Nomos site selling AUD 1800, I purchased it at AID 1100 + 10% GST but still cheaper than 1800+GST. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

jgu said:


> Just received my watch through a dealer on Chrono24.
> 
> The watch itself looks great, but one thing that bothers me is that the Nomos product box (the stiff gray cardboard one) arrived damaged. Not too concerned about this outer box as it's mostly disposable, but I am a bit paranoid that this indicates the package may have been dropped, crushed, or abused in some way.
> 
> It was also a bit disappointed to see that it was shipped in a bubble wrapped envelope, rather than a sturdier shipping box. Is this normal?


Sorry to hear about the poor shipping method. You should probably monitor your watch for a few days before wearing it. Which seller did you buy from?


----------



## jgu

Penfold36 said:


> Sorry to hear about the poor shipping method. You should probably monitor your watch for a few days before wearing it. Which seller did you buy from?


Thankfully, not noticing anything wrong with it over the past few days.

I purchased it from Ralf Haffner at watch.de.

They claimed that this bubble wrap packaging has been adequate in the past.
Said that they will look towards using more suitable packaging in the future, and offered to refund me a bit to compensate for the damaged box.


----------



## fuzzysquid

I've been on the hunt for a tangente nachtblau and have been corresponding with several sellers on Chrono24. Ultimately decided to go with Chrono Lounge/Watch Lounge and have corresponded with both Frank and Johann.

Was going to go with a Chrono24 checkout so I could use a credit card (which is an additional 3.5%) but they only offer the option of paying in your home currency, and add in a 1.5% conversion fee. 

So given their good reputation I'm taking a risk and going with a bank wire. I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## scottwa

any experience with a chrono24 sellers?


----------



## StufflerMike

scottwa said:


> any experience with a chrono24 sellers?


This may sound harsh but did you read through the whole thread ? A lot chrono24 sellers mentioned.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

scottwa said:


> any experience with a chrono24 sellers?


Lol, dude, the entire thread's purpose is to answer that question.


----------



## Baham

"So given their good reputation I'm taking a risk and going with a bank wire. I'll let you know how it goes.."

You shouldn't be too surprised to learn that your bank will also charge you 3 to 4% over the published interbank forex rate which as of this morning was 1.0622. Your bank will likely charge yo more like 1.1+


----------



## fuzzysquid

Baham said:


> You shouldn't be too surprised to learn that your bank will also charge you 3 to 4% over the published interbank forex rate which as of this morning was 1.0622. Your bank will likely charge yo more like 1.1+


That's why I'm not using my bank and instead going through TransferWise. They're upfront about their fees. You get the interbank rate and it's 1% on the initial $5000, .7% on anything over.

This ain't my first rodeo 

Btw if anyone wants to try it I can pm you a link that will give you a free $500 transfer. Won't post it here as I don't think that's kosher...


----------



## fuzzysquid

fuzzysquid said:


> I've been on the hunt for a tangente nachtblau and have been corresponding with several sellers on Chrono24. Ultimately decided to go with Chrono Lounge/Watch Lounge and have corresponded with both Frank and Johann.
> 
> Was going to go with a Chrono24 checkout so I could use a credit card (which is an additional 3.5%) but they only offer the option of paying in your home currency, and add in a 1.5% conversion fee.
> 
> So given their good reputation I'm taking a risk and going with a bank wire. I'll let you know how it goes...


So just received the watch this morning via FedEx. Quick shipping time. The watch itself came without any protective plastics (can't recall if my Orion came with them, but I think so?), and there is a faint mark on the strap that indicates it was fastened around the buckle at some point. I've only taken a quick look under a loupe but no other marks so far.

BTW the watch was described as "brand new and full set with full manufacturer warranty until 12/2018 and papers stamped by a Nomos AD". A bit disappointing about the buckle impression on the strap, but given the price I paid I still feel pretty good about it.


----------



## fuzzysquid

I emailed Chrono Lounge and will see what they say. Here's a photo of the strap. You can see the buckle impression on the front and if you look closely you can see on the back that the 1st and 3rd holes from the bottom have been used.


----------



## marker2037

Has anyone used the seller Watchdeal KG before? They have a website www.watchdeal.de


----------



## marker2037

Anyone? They seem to have a good reputation, but I wouldn't mind a first hand review as they have a watch I want for cheaper than anyone else I've seen, mychrono included.


----------



## Penfold36

marker2037 said:


> Anyone? They seem to have a good reputation, but I wouldn't mind a first hand review as they have a watch I want for cheaper than anyone else I've seen, mychrono included.


I wish I could help you. I have wondered the same thing myself. Hopefully, someone will chime in.


----------



## marker2037

Not looking too good about that haha. I may just take the plunge myself.


----------



## Fantasio

I bought my Zenith 1969 from them and paid wire transfer, everything worked very smoothly. No hesitations doing business with them again.



marker2037 said:


> Has anyone used the seller Watchdeal KG before? They have a website www.watchdeal.de


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

Cool! Thanks Fantasio. Yea, they seem totally legit as they have been on Chrono24 for a long time and their customer service has been top notch with answering all of my questions. 

I might be making a purchase soon


----------



## Fantasio

Good luck, remember to post pics so I'll see what you're after. :-d



marker2037 said:


> Cool! Thanks Fantasio. Yea, they seem totally legit as they have been on Chrono24 for a long time and their customer service has been top notch with answering all of my questions.
> 
> I might be making a purchase soon


----------



## poofoot

Hello. Sorry for the very basic question, as I am new to this. I was looking through this thread's history, and I was wondering if MyChronoograph on Chrono24 is the same as "MyChrono" that people mentioned a while back. The address I see on Chrono24 doesn't seem to match what someone posted earlier ... I see Am Hungerberg 8 69434 Hirschhorn. Also, are there any other dealers on Chrono24 that will include the original nomos warranty? Thanks for the help.


----------



## usc1

The prices are competitive but the shipping prices are a rip off. Chrono24 also charges a fee on top as well. I found the actual price realized is a lot higher than the one listed. Wasn't worth the troubles of then paying duty taxes when it arrives in the States.


----------



## pdsf

elixxxer said:


> I purchased from Chronext and had a good experience. Lead time was long for the particular model I purchased, but their communication was good and everything went smoothly. I fully except to receive a customs bill from FedEx, but not including those charges, I saved ~38% off US retail.


Thanks for all the useful info on this thread. I recently came across Chronext and the prices of the Nomos I looked at are around 30% lower than the prices on the Nomos site. They state they offer manufacturer's warranty. They offer free shipping to the US, so, all else being equal, they are likely cheaper than the Chrono24 sellers by how much shipping and extra charges included in the transaction.

Their prices are very good. They have brick-and-mortar shops in Germany and UK. They have great deals on Muehle.... A friend of mine had good experience with them. I am very tempted to give them a try!


----------



## ispeshaled

I'm also interested in checking on Chronext for a Nomos purchase. Their prices are are very good. Any feedback or purchases from this site??


----------



## samanderson

I paid for a Tangente Datum from Chronext last week. I've had reasonable communication from them so far. I'm waiting for the watch to get to them, and then they will let me know the estimated delivery time. 

The prices are very good.

I'll keep you posted how it goes...


----------



## samanderson

Update: I got an email this morning saying the watch had been shipped, with tracking number provided.

So timeline is:
2nd Oct: Ordered on website
3rd Oct: payment made
5th Oct: Emailed asking if they'd received the money. Also asked about a shorter strap.
6th Oct: Reply from Chronext that money received, and gave cost of a shorter strap.
11th Oct: Watch shipped.

Will post again when it arrives...


----------



## Hands90

samanderson said:


> Update: I got an email this morning saying the watch had been shipped, with tracking number provided.
> 
> So timeline is:
> 2nd Oct: Ordered on website
> 3rd Oct: payment made
> 5th Oct: Emailed asking if they'd received the money. Also asked about a shorter strap.
> 6th Oct: Reply from Chronext that money received, and gave cost of a shorter strap.
> 11th Oct: Watch shipped.
> 
> Will post again when it arrives...


Let me know. I just ordered from the NOMOS Site. I'm okay with the extra price. If the site works out with papers I might have to order from there.


----------



## LB Carl

I just made a purchase for the Ahoi Datum with Dominik from MyChrono. So far so good. Communication has been excellent and he answered all my questions quickly and patiently. Will post an update when the watch is received for anyone interested.


----------



## samanderson

Hands90 said:


> Let me know. I just ordered from the NOMOS Site. I'm okay with the extra price. If the site works out with papers I might have to order from there.


Landed in Auckland today. Pretty quick shipping. What do you mean by 'if the site works out with papers'?


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

I just ordered with them 2 weeks ago, by chance I was travelling to Cologne for a personal trip and noticed their HQ was their so I ordered for pick up without having to pay in advance. Good communication from them and we scheduled a pick up no problem. Their place isn't a classic storefront but more of an office space with workshop too. They put me in their "VIP" room and met 1v1 with the sales rep, they offered me booze and other refreshments. Let me inspect the piece, answered all questions for me and generated my VAT refund form.

The watch was as described, BNIB with papers although no date on the papers when I opened it. The watch comes from an AD stamped and signatured but the date is left empty if you are picking up the watch and paying on site. They filled in the date of purchase their. If ordering I assume the date of order is put on.

They also give you their chronext card for warranty too, which is also 2 years.

If you are ordering try the discount code "CXTMENSHEALTH" it got me extra $120 euro discount. I just googled chronext discounts when I was buying stumbled onto it on TZ-UK forum.

In the end I am satisfied, I got the watch with their discount and VAT refund (didn't declare when I landed home) for about 40% off the MSRP on the nomos website for my country.



ispeshaled said:


> I'm also interested in checking on Chronext for a Nomos purchase. Their prices are are very good. Any feedback or purchases from this site??


----------



## samanderson

Dejan Spasojevic said:


> Good communication from them and we scheduled a pick up no problem. Their place isn't a classic storefront but more of an office space with workshop too. They put me in their "VIP" room and met 1v1 with the sales rep, they offered me booze and other refreshments. Let me inspect the piece, answered all questions for me and generated my VAT refund form.
> 
> The watch was as described, BNIB with papers although no date on the papers when I opened it. The watch comes from an AD stamped and signatured but the date is left empty if you are picking up the watch and paying on site. They filled in the date of purchase their. If ordering I assume the date of order is put on.
> 
> They also give you their chronext card for warranty too, which is also 2 years.
> 
> If you are ordering try the discount code "CXTMENSHEALTH" it got me extra $120 euro discount. I just googled chronext discounts when I was buying stumbled onto it on TZ-UK forum.


Sounds like good service. Good info there too, about the AD cards, etc. Cheers. I missed the 120 Euro discount, unfortunately. Next time though...!


----------



## ispeshaled

Thanks for the updates! I may be looking into a purchase in the near future with them now.


----------



## samanderson

Well, it arrived 

Great packaging. Came with stamped AD card but without movement number filled in. Also with Chronoext 2 year warranty. Very happy chappy.


----------



## LB Carl

I just received my Ahoi Datum from MyChrono....All went perfectly, delivered 7 days after payment was made. It's complete, with warranty card and a little bottle of honey from Germany as a gift. Dominik was great to deal with.


----------



## samanderson

LB Carl said:


> I just received my Ahoi Datum from MyChrono....All went perfectly, delivered 7 days after payment was made. It's complete, with warranty card and a little bottle of honey from Germany as a gift. Dominik was great to deal with.


Glad to hear it all went well. Nice to get a little bonus gift as well...it's the little touches.


----------



## LB Carl

samanderson said:


> Glad to hear it all went well. Nice to get a little bonus gift as well...it's the little touches.


Thanks! I was a little nervous about it despite the good reviews I'd read about Dominik. Feels like a weird way to go watch shopping, but it worked out well and I do like the little touches. Best thing of all though is the watch. Very impressed with the quality and workmanship.


----------



## mj421

I have purchased Nomos pieces through Chrono24 sellers. Some will not ship to the US, others will.
I have never had any issue in any way and the prices are very, very reasonable. I also get the little jar of honey from one of the dealers.


----------



## 1ststatestereo

Forgive my ignorance, Chrononext says a NOMOS comes with manufacturers warranty. Are they authorized dealers? If a watch comes with "papers" does that mean I can ship it back to NOMOS for free? 

Thanks.


----------



## 1ststatestereo

Forgive my ignorance, Chrononext says a NOMOS comes with manufacturers warranty. Are they authorized dealers? If a watch comes with "papers" does that mean I can ship it back to NOMOS for free? 

Thanks.


----------



## 1ststatestereo

Just ordered a Nomos 777 from Chronext. Awesome that i was able to use a code and they gave me another 2% off for using my CC and not PayPal. Good thing my CC has buyers protection too. I'll update when i get the watch.


----------



## 1ststatestereo

Just got the watch from Chronext. It took exactly a week from ordering it to receiving it. Highly recommended.


----------



## Hands90

I'm still happy with the Nomo's site. I'll consider them but I'm happy to have bought from Nomos


----------



## Baham

1ststatestereo said:


> Just got the watch from Chronext. It took exactly a week from ordering it to receiving it. Highly recommended.


Question: Did the watch come with a Nomos "Authorized Dealer" stamped warranty card? Or simply an unstamped and undated warranty card ( original papers ). I'm not sure I understand the utility of dealer warranty if one has a usable manf. warranty


----------



## 1ststatestereo

it came stamped with an AD's name. Dated too.


----------



## 1ststatestereo

Baham said:


> Question: Did the watch come with a Nomos "Authorized Dealer" stamped warranty card? Or simply an unstamped and undated warranty card ( original papers ). I'm not sure I understand the utility of dealer warranty if one has a usable manf. warranty


it came stamped with an AD's name. Dated too.


----------



## ads75

I received My Nomos Tangente Silvercut from Chronext last night. I ordered it about 2 weeks ago, they predicted 4-6 weeks on their site, I was expecting a wait since its a newer model. I got an email from them the day after I ordered confirming the order (might just be a time zone difference). A week later I got another email telling me they were still trying to get a watch for me, and a week later I got an email with shipping notification.

During shipping, UPS put a hold on the watch until they talked to me. UPS called me once the watch was in the US, and left a message. I called them back about an hour later, they needed some information from me, took about 30 seconds. The watch was released for shipping after the phone call, and I got the watch the next day. When the watch was delivered, I did have to write a check for about $35, as there was a C.O.D. charge. The UPS guy wasn't sure who to make the check out to, so I made it out to Chronext on his suggestion. I thought maybe it should be made out to UPS for the import tax, as FedEx has done for Stowas I have received. I guess I'll get a call if it needs to be fixed.

The watch did come with a warranty card.

All said, I saved about $1200 over the US MSRP. I have ordered Sinns from Watchbuys with no issues. I have also ordered a couple Nomos from Timeless Luxury Watches, and had no issues with them either. It came down to the savings for me. I would use Chronext again.


----------



## ads75

Double post please delete


----------



## animalman86

ads75 said:


> I received My Nomos Tangente Silvercut from Chronext last night. I ordered it about 2 weeks ago, they predicted 4-6 weeks on their site, I was expecting a wait since its a newer model. I got an email from them the day after I ordered confirming the order (might just be a time zone difference). A week later I got another email telling me they were still trying to get a watch for me, and a week later I got an email with shipping notification.
> 
> During shipping, UPS put a hold on the watch until they talked to me. UPS called me once the watch was in the US, and left a message. I called them back about an hour later, they needed some information from me, took about 30 seconds. The watch was released for shipping after the phone call, and I got the watch the next day. When the watch was delivered, I did have to write a check for about $35, as there was a C.O.D. charge. The UPS guy wasn't sure who to make the check out to, so I made it out to Chronext on his suggestion. I thought maybe it should be made out to UPS for the import tax, as FedEx has done for Stowas I have received. I guess I'll get a call if it needs to be fixed.
> 
> The watch did come with a warranty card.
> 
> All said, I saved about $1200 over the US MSRP. I have ordered Sinns from Watchbuys with no issues. I have also ordered a couple Nomos from Timeless Luxury Watches, and had no issues with them either. It came down to the savings for me. I would use Chronext again.


Pictures please!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## garbanzo

Ordered a Metro 38 Datum from Chronext a few weeks ago, based on reassurance from the contents of this thread, so I'll add details of my experience in case it helps anybody else. 

The watch arrived 8 days after I ordered (compared to 2 weeks predicted lead time). Condition and packaging was perfect, papers had German AD stamp, dated the day before I received it.

Communication was a bit lacking - I ordered on a Monday, got a mail on the Friday saying that they were still trying to source a watch from an AD and they'd be in touch when they had done so. Then, without any further communication, on the following Tuesday it got delivered via UPS. I didn't know it was coming, but the driver did ask for a signature which I think means he wouldn't (or at least shouldn't) have left it at the door if I wasn't there.

I used the voucher code mentioned a few pages back also, got €120 off with that. Apparently that voucher code expires on 31st March, so if you're planning to use it you don't have too much time left.

So all in all a pretty similar experience to many of the others - poor communication but a good watch at a great price at the end of it.


----------



## nwind

Does anyone has experience with Ralf Häffner from Chrono?

Thank you.


----------



## nwind

Does anyone has experience with Ralf Häffner from Chrono?

Thank you.


----------



## poofoot

So I bought a nomos from chronext and had a great experience -- great price, responsive customer feedback.

I was thinking about another watch, and I just realized that the prices on Chronext are now pretty much synced up with buying from the website. The ahoi I bought last year is now 60% more expensive. What gives!?


----------



## X2-Elijah

nwind said:


> Does anyone has experience with Ralf Häffner from Chrono?
> 
> Thank you.


I don't know about buying from him through Chrono, but two years ago I bought a Damasko da38 from him via his store website, and a month later, the damasko bracelet; as far as I recall, everything was very smooth and professional.


----------



## Nessun Dorma

nwind said:


> Does anyone has experience with Ralf Häffner from Chrono?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, I purchased a Tutima from him last year. The watch was originally listed on Chrono24, but we completed the transaction outside of that. Stand-up guy and smooth transaction.


----------



## nwind

Thank you for the info!


----------



## brybajlak

Let us know what you end up doing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

poofoot said:


> So I bought a nomos from chronext and had a great experience -- great price, responsive customer feedback.
> 
> I was thinking about another watch, and I just realized that the prices on Chronext are now pretty much synced up with buying from the website. The ahoi I bought last year is now 60% more expensive. What gives!?


A couple of years ago I had a Metro Gandreserve on order with the Nomos Store, 6 month delivery time, $3800. 4 months into the wait time I walked in to Wempe in Vienna and walked out with the Metro. MSRP €2600. ( then I got another €300 or so Euros back from Global Blue.)

As of today the US price for the Metro is $$3780. $20 less than it was 3 years ago. As of today the MSRP for the Metro in Euros is €2980, an increase of €380.

It has something to do with Foreign Exchange risk and the way it complicates retail distribution.

4 years ago €1 was equal to about $1.40. 
3 years ago €1 was equal to about $1.15. 
2 years ago €1 was equal about $1.05. 
Today €1 = $1.17.

Buy low, sell high.


----------



## tdk

Several years back, I had a really bad experience with them. I bought a GO w/ big date on bracelet. It was listed as mint condition. When I got it, several bracelet screws had mangled slots and the big date advanced from 31 to 32, 33 etc. 
When I contacted them, they said send it back for a refund. So I did. Later, they told me the return was assessed a $500 customs charge(they are in Germany) that they wanted me to pay. They said it was my fault that I did not declare the watch broken and being returned for repairs. After a lot of back and forth, I filed a claim w/ the CC company which promptly refunded my money. But still lost the cost of shipping it back.



nwind said:


> Does anyone has experience with Ralf Häffner from Chrono?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## bgn!

I bought a Nomos from Chronext. I’ll say this, the price was good. Their communication isn’t. There were a number of times where I thought I might be getting screwed. But in the end, I got a watch I like for a good price.


----------



## ads75

bgn! said:


> I bought a Nomos from Chronext. I'll say this, the price was good. Their communication isn't. There were a number of times where I thought I might be getting screwed. But in the end, I got a watch I like for a good price.


I bought a silvercut Tangente from Chronext last year. They listed that the watch wouldn't be available for about a month (it was pretty new at the time), and I was ok with that. I got a call from them the first week, and I think the second week. And it shipped shortly after the second call, about a week and a half after I placed my order. I got it much cheaper than the US dealers had, and would consider them again, although it seems like their prices have gone up recently. When UPS delivered the watch, I had to write a check out for about $30-$40, the delivery guy wasn't sure who I should make the check out to, I made it out to Chronext, but I do wonder if I should I have made it out to UPS for duty fees, like I have done for FedEx for my Stowas.


----------



## melb

Try to contact MyChronograph on Chrono24, no answer. www.mychrono.de is down too.
I am going to get a Nomos.


----------



## Wiggleplum

Has anyone done business with LUX-Timepieces GMBH?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHC

Hey guys,

Not sure if this thread is alive but I'll try.

Is the famous "Dominik" still working for MyChrono? Haven't seen his name in the latest mesages from them and they don't seem particularly helpful or friendly when answering my questions etc.

And has anyone had real experience with actually making use of their Nomos warranty from watches bought at Chrono24? 

Thank you!


----------

